# First Colonoscopy.........I'm very nervous



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess I must be crazy but I'm nervous and actually lost sleep last night thinking of my up coming colonoscopy on October 29. My sister told me to "put my big girl panties" on and deal with it. I thought I had but at this point I can't seem to find them no where! You would think that at almost 50 years of age I wouldn't feel like this. It doesn't help any considering the fact that colon cancer is very common in my mom's side of the family. I'm just going in for a routine, first time colonoscopy but I AM SURE SCARED. 
The first thing I'm worried about is the 112 oz. of liquid (not to mention 2 dulcolax pills before and 2 after) that I'm to guzzel down. I am not a big drinker and that has me concerned. Also......afraid that I'll arrive there and have a panic attack before they can knock me out. There ya go........I told you I must be crazy. 
Very sorry this is a little long. Just a bit nervous.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

My husband had his first one a couple of weeks ago, he was really anxious too, but he said it wasn't so bad.

He said the prep is the worst part, but not too bad.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Deep breath! Ok, it's really not all that bad. First big fear: if they do find polyps they'll remove them. Bam - gone - if they find cancer, they will find it early, you will treat it, bam - gone.

Tell the nurse or assistant that you are very nervous and anxious when you get there. Sometimes they'll give you a little something as soon as they hook up the IV, to calm you before they put you out.

Can't help w/the liquid part of it. I did the pills. I have to have my next one next year and I'm not at all nervous, having been thru it. I was completely out so I never felt a thing! I was just as nervous as you, so bad I was shaking, but now that I've done it, no problem!

Do not skimp on the liquid, don't think you can cheat, you must have it all cleaned out for them to be able to see the lining in there. So do be vigilant in that!

You can do this. Think of how many people do!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> I guess I must be crazy but I'm nervous and actually lost sleep last night thinking of my up coming colonoscopy on October 29.


Its really no big thing... really... unless you have some aversion to passing huge amounts of gas for a few days after. oh, and if they are going to do upper as well as lower like they did me.... just make sure they run that hose down your throat FIRST! Timing is everything!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I have had two done in the past several years and the only hard part is drinking the liquid for the cleanout! Don't be far from the house. The first time, I was at my shop, in the backyard. Did the DUCK walk/run to the house! It is nothing to it!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Thank you for doing this for you and your loved ones. My Dad waited too long because he was not on medicare/retired yet. 

it is so easy to catch things early or have a great base line. 

hugs through the computer. it is perfectly ok to be scared of the unknown just please follow through and then your big girl pants will return.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh, about those big girl pants! Never mind them, on the cleanout night, just take them off entirely, wear a skirt and stay by the bathroom.

Oh, and get some baby wipes or cottonelles!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

And, you MUST and I mean MUST read this gut splitting (pun intended) description of the whole ordeal:

http://accidentalamazon.com/dave_barry_colonoscopy.pdf

I honestly pulled a muscle I laughed so much!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

It will be fine. I've had several. Prep isn't fun but it's just like really bad diarrhea. I have had to drink different concoctions with each one and that is hard for me because i vomit easily and the fluids are yucky to me. One person in my family had colon cancer back in the seventies or eighties so I have family history too. She just died at the age of 99. So it is very treatable. My polyps were removed, no pain or anything. The worst part besides clean out was that they wouldn't let me finish my nap after the procedure, they insisted I wake up and go home.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Have had it. You have a choice to be awake or asleep for the procedure. I chose to be asleep. Nothing really. With today's technology, the sleep procedure is much safer and easier.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

I have to have one every three years since I have had pre-cancerous polyps removed....the prep is icky..icky in that you simply HAVE to drink alot of that stuff, and do exactly as you're told..like the clear liquids, no red jello things..
the procedure itself is really no big deal..IV sedation is awesome..you'll be wondering why you fussed about it..


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I also have had it done, the procedure itself is easy, you are out for it, no big deal.
But the prep is something else. But once that his done not much else could be easier.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

TedH71 said:


> Have had it. You have a choice to be awake or asleep for the procedure. I chose to be asleep. Nothing really. With today's technology, the sleep procedure is much safer and easier.


By all means be asleep! My DFL wasnt given that option by the VA... it can be extremely miserable if you are awake.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I have to have this test every 5 years... Test was a breeze,.... Prep was awful, but i ask my doctor about putting the Crystal light lemonade in it and it really helped ton's with the taste.. just make sure to ask your doctor first...


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Both me and DH have had them. The prep is the very worse part. You will NOT be aware of the procedure at all. You will wake up and it will be over.
Mine came out clear and no worries. They found polyps on Dh and removed them. 
He has to have the test ran more often because of this.
His next one is Oct. 29 th as well. So see you won't be alone that day. LOL
I have a childhood friend who is battling colon cancer right now and the docs say it's terminal. I soooo wish they could have found hers before it progressed so far. :Bawling:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

See if your insurance covers Prepopik. It's a new one (well been in Canada for a while) that requires a lot less drinking.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm going to be the spoiler . I had one done & the doc said he removed a couple small polyps . Went home & started running a very high temperature that night . Ended up in the hospital for 3 days .


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I had one done in the fall of 2011 and it was as easy as falling off a log. I worried and worried myself to death beforehand. I have irritable bowel syndrome (diarrhea prevalent) and I was afraid I would "go" in the truck on the way to the appt. So I did everything two days in advance: I started fasting two days before, took all the liquid, etc., so I would be sure I was "finished" before we set out in the truck. The nicest thing is the doctor told me I have no cancer, no colitis, no celiac disease. Good luck to you! Saying a prayer for you.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Hubby had one done just last week. It went well. He was nervous too, but said he won't be next time...
Prep was doable. Not pleasant, but doable - in his own words.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll echo what everyone else said -- the prep is the worst part. My doctor had me mix a powder with Gatoraid for the prep. DO NOT get the lemon lime flavored Gatoraid! That is nasty, nasty, nasty, nasty tasting. Nearly made me gag getting it down. You really don't want to do the prep in a house with only one bathroom either unless you do what I did and make everyone else leave for the day. Of the actual procedure I remember absolutely nothing because I was blissfully out cold.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Girl, you'll do FINE!
My at the time almost ten year old daughter had one (along with an endoscopy) and if a little girl can handle it you KNOW you can! 
<<<hugs>>>


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've heard about people being out for the procedure.. I watched most of it on that neat TV they have...marvelous colors and structures!

Mon


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Good for you for getting it done and not putting it off!:thumb:

My dad went in for his first screening colonoscopy and they found cancer and took a foot of his colon. He didn't even need chemo afterwards since they got it in time. It saved his life!

I wish I could go get one...but I have no money or insurance. I guess I'll have to cross my fingers and hope.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

you are willing to let them put WHAT......WHERE......I haven't even had a pap in 12yrs not going anytime soon. Done with DR's digging for gold LOL If they found some the maybe I would do it again LOL


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Drinking the stuff is the worst. Make sure it's ice cold, and use a straw. With the straw, you don't taste it quite as much. Usually you drink so many oz at set times through the day. The stuff I had to drink was called Go-lightly. Ha! Wasn't nothing going lightly, it was like stampeding cattle.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

When I did the first one, they gave me pills to clear the system. Because they found a couple of benign polyps, they made me come back in five years for a second one last Spring. This time I used a bunch of liquid called "Movie Prep". The results from both the pills and the prep were the same, you are throne bound for hours. Once you are through the prep, the rest is easy peasy. They did put me to sleep, but it was only a short nap. 

Do it for your family and peace of mind. Just have plenty of reading material available in the bathroom and send the rest of the family away...far away...far, far, far away.


----------



## Bast (Nov 2, 2008)

I have had more colonoscopies and endoscopies than I care to count. One suggestion is to buy tucks before the fateful night. That cleanout drink is brutal and you'll need them. If you get the Golightly super super cold and keep it cold it goes down easier.

Also, you're not going to be awake for it. They say that there is a chance for a perforation but the chances are really low. Really low.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

All the encouragement is very much appreciated! 
My prep is Miralax mixed in with my choice of drink. Nothing red or purple. 
What happens if you actually vomit? I wonder if that's happened before? 
Dr. said that it would be fine if I started earlier than the recommended time of 12 pm.
Hopefully that way I will be able to finish all the liquid before too late.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Ask if you are a candidate for propofol as your anesthetic.

There's a reason Michael Jackson liked that stuff....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a vomiting problem so if I can keep it down normal people can. Ask your dr beforehand if you are concerned about it though. Miralax is flavorless and you get to choose your liquid so i don't think you need to worry. I had to drink the nasty flavored stuff they gave me. Your option sounds much better.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> Have had it. You have a choice to be awake or asleep for the procedure. I chose to be asleep. Nothing really. With today's technology, the sleep procedure is much safer and easier.


Strange -- I've never heard of anyone being awake or even offered a choice.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Strange -- I've never heard of anyone being awake or even offered a choice.


I had a colonoscopy back in the 80s and was never given anything to even take the edge off. It was not pleasant. My DH had one last year where he was out completely, he came out of the anesthetic telling me what he wanted for breakfast, and it was no big deal.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

My first prep required a gallon of Co-Lyte which was tough. My second one, 5 years later was Movie Prep which was only half a gallon and much easier. I highly recommend Vaseline to the "relevant area" prior to beginning prep and frequently during it. That made a big difference. During my first one Dr. found and removed a tubular adenoma. She also spotted an asteroid and discovered 2 new planets... Second one was all clear.


----------



## Kellkell (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeah, miralax is a much better way to go, taste wise anyhow. Like others have said, the prep is the worst part. Have lots of reading material in the bathroom. By about half way through the prep, you won't be leaving. I suggest a squirt bottle with warm water rather than TP. 

The sedation that they use depends on the doc. Propofol is becoming more common. Fentanyl and versed are quite nice as well. You won't know anything about during the procedure, you'll just wake up rested, and fart all the way home.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

> fart all the way home


_Lovely_. _I can't wait~_


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I was terrified too, but won't be next time. Won't exactly look forward to it, but I won't be scared. It will be more of an annoyance than anything.

I scheduled mine for first thing in the morning so I would go through most of the "yuck" during the late evening/nighttime when everyone else was asleep and I didn't have to worry about being bugged by husband/kids needing something.

And when it's all over you will be on this board reassuring someone else!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

Maybe you should work on increasing your fluid intake for the next week to prepare yourself for the prep. Getting your body used to more fluids might make it easier to get it down the day of. Plus drinking water is good for you and might help you develop the habit.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> By all means be asleep! My DFL wasnt given that option by the VA... it can be extremely miserable if you are awake.


How long ago was that YH? Hubby's was at the VA and they knocked him out. They didn't even offer him the option of being awake as far as I know.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I've had two of the procedures, both of them coming out totally clear. The first was as described for the "unpleasant prep but no biggie during it" experience. The second, there was a somewhat different prep sequence which I followed religiously, DW is a RN and vouched for that. But. Come the morning an hour before we went in, I was still having "cloudy with particles" liquid movements. I emphasized that fact through several stages of the check-in until the final nurse said "Oh, oh, not so good. Well." And cancelled for that morning. And did over for the next week, with a higher-octane purgative, twice as much liquid, with the restricted diet and meds scheduled for twice as long, beginning a total of about four days prior. So, if you have any routine tendency towards infrequent movements, constipation, whatever, you might mention it when scheduling the meds, and at the very least, be *sure* you do a LOT of water and other fluids drinking during the prep, maybe just voluntarily skip any really high-fiber foods for an extra day or two sooner than you're told to. (Of course, ask your doc about any idea of adjusting the regimen before you do it.)


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I just talked to my Dr's office and ask a few questions. I'm so happy to find out that I was wrong on the 112 oz. It's only 64 oz. of gatorade with miralax! I think I can do that much better.........Not sure how I misunderstood. My anxiety must have been getting in the way. And as far as "infrequent movements or constipation" that's not an issue for me. So I'm not worried about getting cleaned out all the way.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry I just had to share a bit of irony with all of you. I hit the button to show "new posts". This topic was second on the list. The third was..."Cattle prods?" :hysterical:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Sleep tight.


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

Get the blue Gatorade to go with the Miralax, it's not bad at all. And surprisingly, it's not that much liquid to get down. I pour it into a water bottle each time I have to take it, for whatever reason it's much easier for me to drink a bottle of something than a glass of something... yes, I am strange, admittedly :shrug: I've had this done several times and am going for my next one in 3 weeks. They find pre-cancerous polyps every time, colon cancer runs in the family. It's not "fun", but it's not as bad as you think! I'm so glad the dr insisted I start having it done at such a young age, first one at 32! Take a xanax or something before you go in for the procedure, will help settle your nerves! You will be just fine! No worries! :sing:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have FAP, and even tho I no longer have a colon, I still have to have colonoscopies, actually a pouchoscopy since I have a J pouch now, every 6 months to a year, for life. I also get to have upper endoscopies done with 2 different scopes, one after the other, every 6 months. As far as discomfort, I just tell them to "make me not care". That is the only thing I absolutely demand. The procedure itself is nothing to be anxious about. For most people the actual time to perform it is about 15 minutes. Getting the IV needle put in is the worst part, truly. I have had so many needles stuck in me since 2008 that I have gotten fairly traumatized over it, and I almost cry sometimes.

You CAN choose to be awake for the procedure, and you CAN be awake AND have pain medication given. My first colonoscopy that gave me my diagnosis was awake, but I felt nothing at all during the entire procedure. I watched the TV screen with my glorious body interior shown on it, but knew nothing about what I was seeing. All I know is that when the dr. told me what he'd found, I was still "under the influence" and I just remember his face was as white as if he'd seen a ghost.

I can't do that gallon of crap to clean me out, I drink a quart or more of clear won ton broth from my favorite Chinese restaurant the night before, I guzzle it down in half an hour, and I fast for a day beforehand. I also drink lots of sports drinks during that time. It works real well. Since you have a colon, maybe you would need to drink more than I do. I just don't tell the medical staff what I do. The regular commercial prep drink just makes me throw up, and even after 2 hours or more, it just sits there like lead in my tummy, so I gave up on it. My daughter had a colonoscopy done and they gave her these fizzy tablets to put in a drink, called them Phosphosoda (sp?). She said it was very sweet, iirc.

It is important that you DO NOT use RED, ORANGE, or PURPLE Gatorade. Anything that has the red dye in it. Red dyes can cause your colon interior surface to be dyed and makes seeing anything bad impossible for the dr doing the procedure. So do be careful about that.

Good luck, and don't lose any more sleep over it! You'll be fine!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Strange -- I've never heard of anyone being awake or even offered a choice.


I have mine awake. Yes, it's painful, about like bad menstrual cramps (I mean BAD ones), but then you just put your clothes on, jump in the car and head home without needing any driver or anything. It's not that big a deal. Plus, you get to see on the TV screen the same thing the doctor is seeing, and hear what they are talking about. It's interesting. They do put an IV line even if you are awake because they need to be ready for an emergency should they perforate your colon, but it doesn't happen often. I'd rather have mine done in a hospital for that reason, though, rather than a private office. Just to be sure. 

As others said, the prep is the worst part.

You'll be fine.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

If you've only got one commode in the house, like we do, get one of those "Luggable Loo" bucket-with-a-toilet-seat lid and put it out in the shed. Get a bag of sawdust or wood shavings for horse stalls or the like to sprinkle some into the bucket each time someone uses it. This is for everyone else in the house to use. You get to sit in comfort in the throne room. Bring a wee table into the room with you and set the TV on it. Maybe bring the electric fan, if the room is prone to getting stale. Crack a window. Bring a walkie-talkie so you can still yell at whoever needs yelling. Get comfy.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Good for you!!! My Daddy died of colon cancer and it is a horrible thing to go through. I've had precancerous polyps twice so have to have a colonoscopy every three years. 

The actual procedure is not bad at all...you won't remember a thing. It's the prep the day before that isn't much fun. Like you, I'm not a big drinker and I can't drink the liquid stuff so have to take pills with gallons and gallons of water. Water is not my favorite thing to drink, but I do it because it's a lot better than having colon cancer.

The nasty liquid comes up the minute it touches my lips. The water treatment with pills stayed down last year, but three years before I did throw up water when I took the last pills. It didn't affect my colonoscopy though.

You'll be fine!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I kept bordering on a semi-conscious condition. I'd come partially awake and watch what was happening on the screen. I probably would comment and get a few more drops of anesthetic and back to sleep. During one lucid period, did get to see one polyp being removed and cauterized. Didn't pass a lot of gas as a lot is removed at the end of the procedure. There was no odor to it as it was just air. I'm now due for another in a year or so on a 10-year cycle. Wife lost her mother to colon cancer so she's on a 5-year cycle.

Martin


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

The prep was icky, but the colonoscopy was nothing. I was totally knocked out and just woke up to the procedure being over and done with. Hope yours goes well, as far as outcome that is. LOL


----------

